# Can you identify this Piranha?



## DimeFish (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm new to piranha keeping and this forum. I just pickd this guy up the other day as he was sold to my sister in a 55 gallon tank. My sister didnt like the thought of having a piranha so I decided i would take it. I've been told it's a Gold Piranha but i want to know for sure by the more experienced. I would also like to know the best things to feed it. here is a picture.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

not the best pic, but it appears to be s. maculatus

he'll be a nice healthy fish with a diet of good quality pellets, shrimp, tilapia, catfish, and frozen krill and silversides.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is an S. spilo/mac. 
Either way it was correctly IDed as a gold piranha


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As mentioned. S. mac


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a nice ass maculatus, can't wait till mine gets that big


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

can we see a better side pic?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Festive substrate


----------

